# Roxie's Photos



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some pics of my Grumplebum  don't have much at the moment 'cause she refuses to keep still for the most part.

She tips over her litter box to do this...









Roxie was looking for the mealie I had put there earlier, before it ran off into the shavings.









Napping on my lap.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Roxie is just adorable! I especially like the second picture where she is trying to get a better look! Heeeeeeee.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a very pretty girl.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What an adorable little girl! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks  I wish she acted as cute as she looks though haha. She's a squirmy lil' explorer so she gets into all kinds of mischief.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Roxie is a cutie! I love mischievous hedgies!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Its been a good few months since I got Roxie (she's almost 8 months old, fancy that  ) and I've been taking lots of pics


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, what a beautiful girl. They do like to curl up in the strangest places; how can being squinched under the wheel be comfortable? Silly hog.
I love the tongue photo, she must really love her some apple!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She looks so sweet & cuddly curled up under the wheel. And I just love the silly expression on "Derp"! :lol:


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks  she is ever so expressive! especially when she's huffing mad haha. She seems to like to lick her nose a lot so I tend to capture it on camera quite often. :lol: 

Just a couple of more to share


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are such amazing pictures, thank you for sharing them all with us! Keep them coming!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awww...cute comfy sleepy hedgie. The best kind.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome pictures, Roxie is adorable and she looks so comfortable and happy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks! Its easily the only time she stays put long enough for pictures.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Love that sleepy look! zzzzzz


----------

